# Both Ne and Ni together?



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

I was just thinking that I can't recall having ever read about a type that is, as she put it, ambidextrous. I think I may have to check out that book  Thank you


----------



## Ara (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, it is a good book. She also differentiates between Introversion, Shynesss, Schizoid, and Highly sensitive. If nothing else it is something to ponder. 

Ever meet a shy extrovert? I think I might have.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

Information is always a good thing. My model doesn't take into account brain damage, for instance. Biochemical imbalances, or what have you, simply because I'm not at all competent on these subjects. As far as a shy extrovert goes, yeah, I have. I had to think about it a while, but my father came to mind. ENTJ. Completely competent and fierce at works. I'm actually not quite sure what he's doing these days, but he's always run a very tight ship. 

Not so much anywhere else. He's a very harsh judge of people, and judges himself just as harshly, thus believing others judge him the same. It's kind of painful to see that, how he becomes somehow smaller when he's around people who aren't his subjects. I think I should send him something nice


----------

